# Icon size diffrence on FA profiles.



## LeoTWFZ (Sep 5, 2011)

no one likes it. Sort it >.>


----------



## Alishka (Sep 5, 2011)

they're far too distracting, and look bad...do not want.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 5, 2011)

...what


----------



## KAtojana (Sep 5, 2011)

I Like it o,o


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 5, 2011)

What the jibbering crotchrot are you on about?


----------



## Hipstar (Sep 5, 2011)

HOLY CHRIST IS IT BILLY MAYS WEEK OR SOMETHIN GOIS? WHY SO BIG?


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 5, 2011)

fuck yeahh
check out my fa page


----------



## Wingedwolf (Sep 5, 2011)

They look awful, please change them back


----------



## epicblaze2 (Sep 5, 2011)

ya, this is so horrible, my page is all bulky and ugly now, and it really distracts from the writing on the page, and pisses people off, worst FA update evar


----------



## ali (Sep 5, 2011)

i think we should be given the option to have smalliconsize and bigiconsize only because i like my icons in full resolution!! just.. not every other icon on mine and my friend's pages eating our profiles Q__Q

edit: i'm using chrome


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 5, 2011)

Seriously, what the hell are you guys on about? Can I get a screenshot here? I can't see any difference.


----------



## adam west (Sep 5, 2011)

This looks ridiculous.

edit: disregard. this looks much better when now that they're not huge. haha


----------



## epicblaze2 (Sep 5, 2011)

here https://plus.google.com/photos/114030051868510168234/albums/5648938594032740417/5648938591346301954


----------



## ali (Sep 5, 2011)

if you can't see it you should prob f5, and if you still can't, count your lucky stars!!


----------



## LeoTWFZ (Sep 5, 2011)

http://i.imm.io/8S4x.png  That is happning


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 5, 2011)

ali said:


> if you can't see it you should prob f5, and if you still can't, count your lucky stars!!



Oh wow thanks that's really helpful 

Screenshot? Anyone?

Edit:


LeoTWFZ said:


> http://i.imm.io/8S4x.png  That is happning


 
Thanks. And lol. Still looks normal size on the ones I've seen. What browsers are you guys using? Seems fine on FF.


----------



## Rukh_Whitefang (Sep 5, 2011)

Wow, that looks like crap. I don't like the icon image sizes now. Way to big.

And I am using FireFox.


----------



## ShadowEon (Sep 5, 2011)

I was just about to ask someone about this. They are huge now, and take up too much space in the profiles if icons(such as for a group) or posted. This needs to be fixed,please don't keep them this way FA. D:


----------



## Kyrodo (Sep 5, 2011)

<sarcasticfont> Doesn't look stupid at all. </sarcasticfont>


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 5, 2011)

Certainly the .css doesn't seem to have changed.



			
				/css/dark.css?up=2010090500 said:
			
		

> a.iconusername img{
> max-width: 50px;
> max-height: 50px;
> width: 50px;
> }



I tried it on http, https, and even with the VigLink shit turned on and off. Couldn't get them to show as a larger size.


----------



## LeoTWFZ (Sep 5, 2011)

Evryone press Ctrl + f5 on page... Back to normal.


----------



## Kyrodo (Sep 5, 2011)

^
Confirmed. Thank god it's fixed.


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 5, 2011)

Well damn, there goes another exciting story for the furry news network

CRISIS AVERTED


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 5, 2011)

im enjoying this


im not f5ing. i like my huge icons


----------



## ali (Sep 5, 2011)

i didn't even have to f5 that they reset themselves once i clicked somewhere on the site... i liked them on my profile kinda but other's it was obnoxious

rip icons


----------



## CerbrusNL (Sep 5, 2011)

Yup, 'tis fixed.
Something messed up when doing a small bugfix on the icons, but that's resolved, now.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 5, 2011)

Let this be a lesson to you all:

Stop avatar bombing on your profiles.


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 5, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Let this be a lesson to you all:
> 
> Stop avatar bombing on your profiles.


i know people who use 24 icons.


byw large icons.. ill miss you
*curls my hands around my chest like a cat and sits like a slug
wet eyes*


----------



## Cyril (Sep 5, 2011)

Oh hey, I missed the site vomiting all over itself again.


----------



## Devious Bane (Sep 6, 2011)

Sucks bro.


----------



## TreacleFox (Sep 7, 2011)

Were the large icons just the same size as the person's/group's avatar?


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 7, 2011)

Oh, I thought my browser just set to low resolution.

This is indeed pretty ugly.




Xenke said:


> Let this be a lesson to you all:
> 
> Stop avatar bombing on your profiles.



Never.

These douche nozzles will just have to deal with it.


----------

